# Bird hunting



## triplebeard (Jul 31, 2002)

I am headed to the Bisbee area for a duck hunt and thought about bird hunting for a day in Southern ND on our way into Bisbee. I just wanted to try to get a half days hunt in if possible. Are there any good public lands fairly close to I-29? Should we expect most of the land to be posted or have to pay to hunt.

If anyone is interested in a swap hunt, I would gladly trade a North Dakota pheasant hunt on Oct 9th for 5 guys (probably just a half day) for a turkey hunt or ??? in northern Missouri.

Thanks in advance,

Charlie

[email protected]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If your going to be pheasant hunting on the 9th,it better be at a game preserve.The season opens on the 12th.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh Hell - I'm not going this year, try the Zeeland - Hauge area on this side of the river. Otherwise get you wallet out & go west where most of the birds are.

Maybe if ND wants to sell everything we have - I should out of spite - just give away all I know that is still free ??? :******:


----------



## triplebeard (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, if it opens the 12th I guess I'd better wait a few days so the WARDEN doesn't smack me in the face with a big 'ole fine. Thanks for the info.

Charlie


----------

